# codd bottle with picture on it again!



## welddigger (Jul 27, 2006)

S orry about the small pic. It was late I was just trying to get some kinda pic up there, Heres some closer ones. The front is embossed J. ROBERTS / CASTLEFORD with a picture of  a castle tower that has aflag on top. The castle pic is in a oval slug plate. The back on the bottom is embossed CODDS PATENT BOTTLE in an arch then balow that is EXTRA STRONG GLASS. The base has a very small butterfly type emblem?? Then 10 OZ. with 1181 embossed below that. There is a cobalt marble in the neck. It is in very good shape and I don't know if it's a repro or legite. There is bubbles in the glass and a tiny piece of potstone in the glass on the base.


----------



## welddigger (Jul 27, 2006)

The back


----------



## welddigger (Jul 27, 2006)

base


----------



## deepbluedigger (Jul 28, 2006)

A bit strange, that bottle. It's like the Indian made codds of the 1950s / 60s (general appearance, and the wording 'Extra strong glass'), but Castleford is in Yorkshire, England. To be honest I couldn't say whether it is honest or repro. I'll ask around some of the UK codd collectors.
 DBD


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 28, 2006)

It's shown here but doesn't say too much. The cobalt marble seems to indicate a problem of some kind.
http://www.codds-n-odds.co.uk/fake.html


----------



## deepbluedigger (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi Cowseatmaize. That website is very useful - it shows mostly bottles from the National Bottle Museum in Yorkshire, England. There is a cabinet there of 'Repros' which includes a mixture of 'genuine fakes' intended to deceive, and a large number of non-fakes (gets confusing, doesn't it), which were made to be used for drinks, mostly in India, but are of very late (non-antique) manufacture. These are sometimes sold, mistakenly or deliberately, as being much older than they are. For example, on that web page the 'dishonest' fake codds are:

 - G. Ford & Co, red lip and red marble. Coloured lip and marble added later to a genuine old bottle (missing original lip). Coloured lips add hugely to value.

 - Blue R. White codd. Lacquered to add about 10,000% to value!

 - Slack & Cox and Halifax & District and Mackintosh Inverness codds. Lacquered to make them black. Blackcodds are extremely rare.

 - Reids table waters Edinburgh. genuine codd with lip lacquered to make it red.

 All of the stoneware codds were made in the 1980s or 90s as souvenirs for tourists, but are sometimes re-sold as antique.

 All of the others are 'genuine' codds made between probably about 1940 and 1990 to contain drinks for sale. As such they are not fakes, but can be badly described for sale. It is still possible to buy soda in codds like these in India and Japan.

 The expense of manufacturing codds just to deceive people is probably too great: that's why most of the 'dishonest' fakes on that web page are genuine antique bottles that have been tampered with in some way.

 I suspect the codd at the top of this thread is the real deal: a very late but entirely genuine codd made for use by an English soda maker in the 40s or 50s. There were many companys in the UK still using codds into the late 1940s, and the 1950s.

 Hope this helps.

 DBD
 -


----------



## welddigger (Jul 29, 2006)

O.K. thanx for the info. Now I don't know how to list it on e-bay because I did buy it to sell. Maybe I'll set it out at a show for ten bucks and give the story about it to any one who asks. I'll say it again, if you got questions this is the website. Never would I have thought when I got into collecting bottles six years ago, that I would be getting info from somebody in England on a bottle I got at flea market in pennsyltucky. LOVE THIS SITE!!!


----------

